# Coilmaster Caliburn rebuilt kits



## Hakhan (6/7/20)

Hi 

Anyone know if there are any vendors that stock the caliburn rebuild kits?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/7/20)

Hakhan said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone know if there are any vendors that stock the caliburn rebuild kits?
> 
> View attachment 200341



I would suggest that you ask here ?

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Markr (26/7/20)

Hakhan said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone know if there are any vendors that stock the caliburn rebuild kits?
> 
> View attachment 200341


 I am looking for this 1 too - coil-master-rebuild-kit-rpm, but it does not look like anybody in SA stocks them


----------

